# What keeps you coming back to Pocket Camp?



## DragonAceSg7 (Jul 8, 2021)

I'm super curious because I got into it last year when all my friends were into New Horizons.  And even before I managed to get NH, I just got super bored with it.  I didn't log on enough to really get anywhere with the rotating events and I don't want to spend money on things.  I liked it but just sort of fell out of it.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jul 8, 2021)

Like any AC game i have phases with it. I am quite enjoying it right now. I usually find myself only playing during the holidays from Fall through New Year. I just love all the items. However, it does get old pretty quick. I love decorating campsite/cabin though so i can spend hours doing that alone. I skip a lot of events if the items aren’t my cup of tea and save my tickets for when really good stuff comes around!


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 8, 2021)

I like pocket camp as it is just an easy low stress game. I can play on breaks at work as I always have my phone. I have played since the beginning and find events easy enough as I am lucky and have a lot of friends who help out. I have never paid to play and don’t feel the need to,

Its just fun decorating and I really like that you can now send gifts to friends.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 8, 2021)

The furniture is why I came back lol. I’m actually considering getting an itunes card for christmas so I can get fortune cookie sub for a little bit. Even though it sucks the player can’t interact with anything like the villagers, I do like just looking at it. I am just not very happy playing Nh or the furniture right now so I am taking a break from that. I am having much more fun now that I have two friends to play with that are active though I feel bad I can’t help them much since I am still in newbie levels while they are at least twice my level . The AR camera is a lot of fun too. I have been annoying one of my cats getting her to “pose” with some villagers .


----------



## daringred_ (Jul 8, 2021)

i like the outfits and wigs. they're super cute. i actually just bought the new hibiscus wig and red bikini to wear for summer and moved my campsite back into its summer resort layout. for me, there's just a wider variety of clothes and accessories compared to NH. one of these games will let me hold a teddy bear or a water bottle or an ice-cream and one will not. i'm not big into decorating, and while PC does give you a lot of furniture, i like that it doesn't make me feel as though i _need _to decorate constantly in the same way that NH does. i can just focus on leveling up my friendship with villagers and collecting bugs/fish/fruit to fulfill tasks or helping out my friends during events. (namely the gardening ones.) PC, for me at least, just feels like i'm actually playing with other real people. (whereas, in comparison, multiplayer on NH feels dead as hell.) i know a lot of people complain about things costing leaf tickets, but it's never really bugged me. i just save them for when i really want something (and currently still have 1k saved) and haven't spent a single penny since starting it on launch day. a lot of the free stuff is super cute anyway.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2021)

Much better than New Horizons, and yeah I don't have New Leaf. Also the fact I missed out on a lot of event items (plus the new Harvey one coming up, I need) and that some friends still are playing as well as nice strangers actually doing events.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 12, 2021)

I don’t actually know. I play everyday, and yet I have no sense of whether I am ever actually enjoying myself. The gacha aspect is a little addictive of course (I have a lot of compulsive behaviors already), but I don’t really connect with any of the game play (which I don’t see as a fault in the game, it is just a different kind of design)

for me I think once I discovered animal crossing via new horizons, I became so obsessed that even something that seems to me like a pale shadow of the ‘real’ game, is still more appealing than pretty much any other phone game.

it is good for when I am idle and/or spacing out, and having a few friends from the forum on there makes the gifting function feel more fun and meaningful.


----------



## Sylvestris (Jul 14, 2021)

New mobile(s)... 
A lot of those whacktastic equippables... Like, who doesn't want a shark hairpin ? 
Friends who offer off-season critters, which becomes esp. entertaining when it's one totally new to the series.  Gotta' buy it to see its name, y'know? 
It's nice being able to progress with a few ten to fifteen minute sessions in a half-day.


----------



## Etown20 (Jul 19, 2021)

The furniture - I enjoy seeing the villagers interact with all the special furniture. Just as one example - I could build a cafe in NH and it would just kind of sit there unused, but in PC, one villager will be working the counter, another villager could be playing guitar, another villager could be sitting with Celeste, etc.

A living game - There are updates multiple times a month adding new furniture. You can interact with other players by sending them gifts or kudos. It feels like there is usually something going on.

Convenience - It's so easy to log in for just a couple minutes since it's on the phone. It can be a fun or short distraction just to break up the day.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jul 20, 2021)

I'm considering getting back into it just for the summer aesthetic! I love summer/water park/beach vibes and they've added so many cute things for the villagers to interact with that I'm very tempted to go back


----------

